# Sportsman's Warehouse



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember when Sportsman's was in big financial trouble years ago. I guess it is good that they have righted the ship, but I hope they do not make the same mistake twice:

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aid-to-attract-sportsman-s-warehouse-as-buyer


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

If Sportsman's acquires Gander Mtn. I hope they don't keep anything resembling the GM model. Granted my experience is based on only a couple of stores, but I really don't care for GM. The majority of the employees are unhelpful, the stores are poorly stocked, most things are WAY overpriced and that goes double for their firearms. I'd love to have a Sportsman's close again, but I hope they're ultra conservative when they make this decision.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> If Sportsman's acquires Gander Mtn. I hope they don't keep anything resembling the GM model. Granted my experience is based on only a couple of stores, but I really don't care for GM. The majority of the employees are unhelpful, the stores are poorly stocked, most things are WAY overpriced and that goes double for their firearms. I'd love to have a Sportsman's close again, but I hope they're ultra conservative when they make this decision.


What you said about Gander Mountain sounds almost exactly what I have experienced in Sportsman's the last few times that I have been into their stores. Poorly stocked, no help or any offer to help, and prices.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

SW has seemed to have improved the last year or two. It is also nice to have a store that I drive past every day going to work for the quick last minute purchase.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have generally been impressed with Sportsman's. I have a Cabela's closer, and while the mounts are cool, the prices at sportsman's are on average lower. Pretty much across the board.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Of all the places I tend to like Scheels more, its farther than SW or Cabelas for me, but they always have what I need and prices are usually cheaper than Cabelas. 

Plus they are the only outdoor chain to show people actually shooting animals in their commercials, none of this whitewashed "hunter standing on a majestic peak" type image Cabelas uses. Scheels shows a guy downing a peasant mid-flight. Hellz ya!


-DallanC


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Sportsmans Warehouse is and always has been my favorite store!!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm liking Cabela's less and less. You used to find a broad range of products there, but now it's 90% Cabela's branded stuff. Scheels has slowly turned into my favorite place. Bonus, pretty much all of their rifles are out on display so you don't need to wait at a desk if you want to handle one.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

NVDuckin said:


> I'm liking Cabela's less and less. You used to find a broad range of products there, but now it's 90% Cabela's branded stuff. Scheels has slowly turned into my favorite place. Bonus, pretty much all of their rifles are out on display so you don't need to wait at a desk if you want to handle one.


I really like scheels as well. I regularly stop at both schemes and sportsmans on my drove home from work.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Of all the places I tend to like Scheels more, its farther than SW or Cabelas for me, but they always have what I need and prices are usually cheaper than Cabelas.
> 
> Plus they are the only outdoor chain to show people actually shooting animals in their commercials, none of this whitewashed "hunter standing on a majestic peak" type image Cabelas uses. Scheels shows a guy downing a peasant mid-flight. Hellz ya!
> 
> -DallanC


Scheels usually has sales on steel shot right before duck season and we stock up then. They also are usually the best prices on bullets and powder for reloading.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> I'm liking Cabela's less and less. You used to find a broad range of products there, but now it's 90% Cabela's branded stuff. Scheels has slowly turned into my favorite place. Bonus, pretty much all of their rifles are out on display so you don't need to wait at a desk if you want to handle one.


Shotguns too! That is a huge plus for me, being able to walk to a rack and pick up a gun I'm interested in and get the feel for it without having to wait in line for some clerk to hand it to me like I am in 3rd grade or something. When you've been handling guns regularly for over 50 years and have more than you can count it get's a little frustrating to be treated like you're incompetent and not trustworthy. Plus I don't have time to wait in line to try out a gun. I must say though that Sportsman's and Cabelas are having more and more .22LR on the shelf now and the only stuff I have seen at Scheels lately is sort of on the high side. Need to pick up a couple of more bricks because the grandson shot up a brick behind the house this past weekend and probably will shoot up another one when he comes back in a couple of weeks. Need to pick up a speed d loader for the tube fed .22's now. Unfortunately I can't find anyone that has them in stock locally.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I walked into the Midvale store a couple of weeks ago in need of 28ga wads. (I'm sure not a high volume item for them) I look around and they have flip flopped the store. The reset looked great. More aisles = more items. Then I get to the shotshell wads section. Remember the plywood shelves that were loaded with all sorts of wads? Not anymore. The new improved shotshell components section is a 4' long shelf with no variety on it and the price had increased since my last purchase there. So I walk over to the powder section. Great inventory of powders but the price has increased by $3 per pound since my last purchase there. 

The over all reset looks good at Midvale but I left disappointed. I went home & phoned some friends and put together a large order at Graf & Sons and took advantage of their $7.95 flat rate shipping. 

Outdoor Retailer's along the Wasatch need to wake up and realize what they've lost to internet sales. For the majority of my hunting needs Roger's Sporting Goods gets my $$


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Need to pick up a speed d loader for the tube fed .22's now. Unfortunately I can't find anyone that has them in stock locally.


You might want to rethink the speed loader deal, faster reloading means more shooting so that shot up brick will turn into 2 shot up bricks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

JerryH said:


> Outdoor Retailer's along the Wasatch need to wake up and realize what they've lost to internet sales.


I couldn't agree more. I usually hit up SW, Sheels, or Cabelas to look at an item in person and then just order it off the internet.

Unless I go to Smith & Edawards - somehow I can never leave that store without buying something.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> You might want to rethink the speed loader deal, faster reloading means more shooting so that shot up brick will turn into 2 shot up bricks.


Yeah I know...butttttttttttttttttt...I was as guilty as the son and grandson if not moreso for burning up the brick.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like Camping World won the bid for Gander Mountain.....
http://www.startribune.com/camping-world-group-wins-gander-mountain-bankruptcy-auction/420781563/


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When there are no brick and mortar stores left......and the jobs they supply......
Everyone will wonder: what the heck happened ????

I try to buy at the local stores as much as I can. 
I like the personal touch. 
My town is not a big town with many stores to begin with.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would go to a brick and mortar store in a heart beat, but when the nearest Sportsman's is 120 miles away in either direction I'll turn to the net to make my purchases. 

I have been trying my hardest to convince Sportsman's to open a store 30 miles away but they thought about it once and had problems with the town as far as signage was concerned and pulled out. 

But myself and others are still trying.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sportsman's is ok to get you out of bind. For archery tackle I go to Lancaster. For fishing tackle, I go to BassPro. For shooting and reloading I go to Midway USA.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Outdoor Retailer's along the Wasatch need to wake up and realize what they've lost to internet sales. For the majority of my hunting needs Roger's Sporting Goods gets my $$


Rogers is okay, but they sure don't have the deals they used to. Every year I looked forward to getting their fall sales flyer.......Not anymore.:-(


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is the first time Ive ever heard SCheels has good prices, everything I have priced out was always at a prmium. I really do like their stores, variety is second to none, but the layout is like going to the mall, certainly cant get in and out of there quickly. Their best feature is the full size big game hunter...

GM is terrible, surprised it took so long to go BK. Im sure SW can pick them up for pennies on the dollar and even then be very picky with which locations they pick up.


----------

